# Heater Broken



## therongalea (Jan 6, 2009)

I tried to insert the heater in the fish tank. But I broke it into pieces. 

Is that bad for the water? My fish tank is still empty.

What can i do?


----------



## kardon (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey look, someone up as early as I!

Did any glass shards go missing in the depths? I doubt mercury would be an issue, as the vast majority of heaters use electronics or bimetallics to drive the thermostat.

Just make sure _all_ the glass is out of the tank. Every little bit! Use a flashlight at different angles and see if you see any shimmering.

In the future, I recommend you use something like Marineland's Stealth heater. It has a shatter-proof plastic casing, instead of glass.

Cheers,
Kardon


----------



## therongalea (Jan 6, 2009)

kardon said:


> Hey look, someone up as early as I!
> 
> Did any glass shards go missing in the depths? I doubt mercury would be an issue, as the vast majority of heaters use electronics or bimetallics to drive the thermostat.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate


----------

